# Wago 750-493



## Hamlet1967 (26 Januar 2019)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Wir haben mehrere Leistungsmessklemmen 750-493 verbaut als Wandlerzähler . Haben dann die entsprechenden FB's aus der WagoAppPowermeasure in die Software eingebaut.  Die Config geschrieben mit dem entsprechenden Wandlerverhältnis 1:400 (400) . Bekomme aber nur Mist angezeigt wenn ich die Values auslese. Muss ich da noch irgend etwas anderes einstellen bzw umrechnen. ???? 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Mavorkit (26 Januar 2019)

Hi Hamlet,

Wie hast du die Bausteine denn eingebunden?

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hamlet1967 (26 Januar 2019)

So


```
(*#####################################################
##### elektrische Leistungsmessung	Verdichter ######
#####################################################
*)


_oFBPOWERMESS_VD(	
	xEnable							:= TRUE, 
	I_Port 							:= IoConfig_Globals._3_PHASE_POM_480VAC_VD, 
	tCycleTime						:=T#1S, 
	wCurrentTransformerRatioL1		:=400, 
	wCurrentTransformerRatioL2		:=400, 
	wCurrentTransformerRatioL3		:=400, 
	typConfig3Phase 				:= Config_493_VD);
```


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 Januar 2019)

Installation ist geprüft?
Phasenfolge, Wandleranschlüsse? Hatte letztens mit sowas auch Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Hamlet1967 (26 Januar 2019)

Baustein zeigt xValid True  an :
Die Config beispiel 1 Phase:


----------



## Mavorkit (26 Januar 2019)

Was kommen denn für Messwerte Heraus bzw woran definierst du Mist? Ich war anfangs etwas verwirrt, weil ich die 493 noch in CoDeSys 2.3 benutze und die Bausteine dort komplett anders aussehen 

Wenn Valid auf True ist wirst du wahrscheinlich auf keinen Error bzw. Error Code bekommen?

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## Vertipper (29 Januar 2019)

Ich habe bei uns die Einstellungen immer mit Wago IO-Check durchgeführt. Das hat jedes Mal problemlos geklappt.
Schau doch mal was dort angezeigt wird.

Gruss


----------

